# directX support



## lokki573 (Feb 26, 2016)

ok wasn't sure where to ask or to find info on what i'm trying to understand. anyways I have a NVidia 750 gt  card and when I look under the info on gpu-z where it says directx support it shows 12(11_0) i'm running win 10 so I know my os supports 12 and I know my card does too so i'm just trying to figuar out why it shows it like that


----------



## AsRock (Feb 26, 2016)

I would of thought it's been done like that as it's a DX 11 card but with it having some DX12 features that's been added too.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's my understanding too, it doesn't have full Dx12 support.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 26, 2016)

Quote from EVGA site for the GTX750Ti card, under the features tab:


> *Microsoft DirectX 12 API (feature level 11_0) Support*
> DirectX 12 API (feature level 11_0) GPU designed for ultra high performance in the latest version of Microsoft DirectX.



A couple of sites that explain some:

Demystifying DirectX 12 support in Windows 10: What AMD, Intel, and Nvidia do and don’t deliver

Direct3D feature levels


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

For future reference, you can run dxdiag and go to the Display tab to see all of the supported feature levels.  E.g. both of my cards are 12.0, 11.1, 11.0, 10.1, 10.0, 9.3, 9.2, 9

In terms of performance/most important features of DirectX 12, you need feature level 11.1 or better.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 26, 2016)

Run. DXDIAG. And it will show DX12 . It GPU z that's the problem


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Run. DXDIAG. And it will show DX12 . It GPU z that's the problem



I don't think GPU-z is the problem. It's displaying the truth.  A DirectX 11 card with some ability for DirectX 12 features.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 26, 2016)

lokki573 said:


> i'm running win 10 so I know my os supports 12 and I know my card does too so i'm just trying to figuar out why it shows it like that


12 (11_0) means DirectX 12 with feature level 11_0, which is exactly what your card supports.


----------

